# IN HER NAME: EMPIRE - A Five-Star Sci-Fi/Fantasy Novel, Free!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

EMPIRE, the first book of the IN HER NAME science-fiction/fantasy series, is available for free from my web site and Smashwords. A lot of people have enjoyed this book (4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon), and what have you got to lose for free, right?

Here's the hook:

In the first book of an epic futuristic fantasy trilogy, this is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.

Recommended Reading Order:

Book 1 - IN HER NAME: EMPIRE
Book 2 - IN HER NAME: CONFEDERATION
Book 3 - IN HER NAME: FINAL BATTLE

...or IN HER NAME (Omnibus edition), which contains the complete text of the three books, above...

Book 4 - IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT
Book 5 - IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD
Book 6 - IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL (coming in fall 2011)


Note: if you want to skip down to the more recent posts on this thread, click here...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The new cover looks great!   By the way, are you going to be changing your avatar, b/c I think I would miss seeing EZ there if you do!  

N


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 28, 2008)

Fans of kreelanwarrior can watch for his upcoming in-depth interview at PODBRAM. It should appear sometime in early May. He hasn't even seen the questions yet! I have been so swamped with projects at PODBRAM that it's taking a little longer than I had previously expected. The interview will focus on In Her Name, which has already been reviewed by the legendary Al Past, and Mike's extensive knowledge of the Kindle and the Kindle community. Reviews of the how-to Kindle formatting books by both Mike and Joshua Tallent are also scheduled. Thank you.





http://podbram.blogspot.com/

Floyd M. Orr, Author, & Editor of PODBRAM
Timeline of America: Sound Bytes from the Consumer Culture (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)
The Last Horizon: Feminine Sexuality & The Class System (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)
Ker-Splash!: Recreational Power Boaters Guide (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)
Plastic Ozone Daydream: The Corvette Chronicles (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

D'oh! That reminds me - I've still gotta send you a copy of the Kindle how-to book! Will try to get that done tommorrow!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> The new cover looks great!  By the way, are you going to be changing your avatar, b/c I think I would miss seeing EZ there if you do!
> 
> N


LOL! I'll probably change it at some point, but not sure what to. I think I'm going to change the IHN omnibus cover, but haven't decided what to with it. Hmmm...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> The new cover looks great!  By the way, are you going to be changing your avatar, b/c I think I would miss seeing EZ there if you do!
> 
> N


Didn't think of that. Mike, please don't trash EZ. Or maybe you can put her in your sig when you change your Avatar to the First Contact cover.

Let us know when your podcast is going to air.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Didn't think of that. Mike, please don't trash EZ. Or maybe you can put her in your sig when you change your Avatar to the First Contact cover.
> 
> Let us know when your podcast is going to air.


We'll have to start a "save the blue chick" campaign! 

And I actually have been thinking about doing a podcast at some point, in my copious free time <cough, cough>, in addition to whatever we can cobble together for the DC Klub Meeting...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, save the blue chick!!!! Beautiful cover, Mike!

BTW, those of you who've read the Omnibus might consider leaving a review for _In Her Name: Empire_. We all know how much WE consider those little stars when buying books. _Empire _looked kinda lonely without any stars.... (I left a review, but it takes awhile to post.)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, save the blue chick!!!! Beautiful cover, Mike!
> 
> BTW, those of you who've read the Omnibus might consider leaving a review for _In Her Name: Empire_. We all know how much WE consider those little stars when buying books. _Empire _looked kinda lonely without any stars.... (I left a review, but it takes awhile to post.)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for that reminder, Betsy. I did review IHN, but I'll do one for _Empire_ as well.

Mike, where does Empire end so I can attempt to say something coherent, or would it be alright if I copied the review I did for IHN?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, save the blue chick!!!! Beautiful cover, Mike!
> 
> BTW, those of you who've read the Omnibus might consider leaving a review for _In Her Name: Empire_. We all know how much WE consider those little stars when buying books. _Empire _looked kinda lonely without any stars.... (I left a review, but it takes awhile to post.)
> 
> Betsy


Awesome - thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for that reminder, Betsy. I did review IHN, but I'll do one for _Empire_ as well.
> 
> Mike, where does Empire end so I can attempt to say something coherent, or would it be alright if I copied the review I did for IHN?


Gertie - Empire is Book 1 of the omnibus, so it ends where Reza is exiled from the Empire. Then it has part of the first chapter of Book 2, where he meets up with Jodi on Rutan...

Thanks again! And now it's off to work. Boo...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Had a small print run from CreateSpace of  that came back with all the text in italics (after the proof looked fine). Gack!

But they went back and fixed it and sent another batch, so now I can finally send some copies out to reviewers. D'oh!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Love the cover Mike...looks fantastic but I think you should keep the blue chick. She's kinda cool *


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Love the cover Mike...looks fantastic but I think you should keep the blue chick. She's kinda cool *


Yeah, that's the thing - everybody likes the blue chick (including me!), but I couldn't seem to work her into the "new" covers right. Hmph!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, that's the thing - everybody likes the blue chick (including me!), but I couldn't seem to work her into the "new" covers right. Hmph!


Sure glad I got the original.

How's First Contact coming along? I haven't seen you or Jan around in a while. I guess we're hanging out in different threads.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sure glad I got the original.


LOL! I'm going to update the cover of the omnibus edition, but will make sure to keep the blue chick! 



> How's First Contact coming along? I haven't seen you or Jan around in a while. I guess we're hanging out in different threads.


Almost done with chapter 7 - will be finishing that tonight (up to page 85 so far)! I haven't actually been here all that much between that and reading Boyd Morrison's "The Ark" and working out a bit more (starting P90X this week!). Checking a few threads here and there, though...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've been waiting for Chapter 7....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting for Chapter 7....


It's a-comin'!! Will get to work on it shortly. Have to back up and rewind a tad, then play forward until my fingers pick up the thread...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> LOL! I'm going to update the cover of the omnibus edition, but will make sure to keep the blue chick!
> 
> Almost done with chapter 7 - will be finishing that tonight (up to page 85 so far)! I haven't actually been here all that much between that and reading Boyd Morrison's "The Ark" and working out a bit more (starting P90X this week!). Checking a few threads here and there, though...


Glad to see you've been away for a good reason.

Is this going to be another three pound blockbuster?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Glad to see you've been away for a good reason.
> 
> Is this going to be another three pound blockbuster?


Well, I have given my fingers strict instructions that they need to put a good spot to break the story somewhere around page three hundred (or so).

And it wasn't three pounds, it was only two!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, I have given my fingers strict instructions that they need to put a good spot to break the story somewhere around page three hundred (or so).
> 
> And it wasn't three pounds, it was only two!


Just put _First Contact_ on P90X to keep it lean and mean.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just put _First Contact_ on P90X to keep it lean and mean.


Hey, now there's an idea! LOL!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, that's the thing - everybody likes the blue chick (including me!), but I couldn't seem to work her into the "new" covers right. Hmph!


*She reminds me of the blue chick in The Fifth Element who sang the aria....though your blue chick has a regular shaped head *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Mike, maybe you and Jan might like to check out that new historical romance, Ariana's Pride, by Margaret Lake, a/k/a Gertie Kindle.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

shameless Gertie -shameless!

If everyone on KB does not buy this new book by Ms. Lake they should be banned - hear me banned!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> shameless Gertie -shameless!
> 
> If everyone on KB does not buy this new book by Ms. Lake they should be banned - hear me banned!!!!!


I just want everyone to be happy ... and I know reading Ariana's Pride is going to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hey, Mike, maybe you and Jan might like to check out that new historical romance, Ariana's Pride, by Margaret Lake, a/k/a Gertie Kindle.
> 
> Just sayin'.


WHAT? Huh-oh, historical romance - I'm all over it! Have to get some tips before I try my hand at that... I'll check it out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> WHAT? Huh-oh, historical romance - I'm all over it! Have to get some tips before I try my hand at that... I'll check it out!


The day you write an historical romance is the day I write sci-fi/fantasy.  The description isn't up on Amazon, yet, but you can check my website at jobreepublishing.com.

Now you know that I knew what you meant by your fingers taking control. Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The day you write an historical romance is the day I write sci-fi/fantasy.  The description isn't up on Amazon, yet, but you can check my website at jobreepublishing.com.


That sounds like a challenge, dear lady!!



> Now you know that I knew what you meant by your fingers taking control. Mine did the same thing.


See! Told ya - and you thought I was just kidding all this time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> That sounds like a challenge, dear lady!!


Hmmm ... dueling fingers.



> See! Told ya - and you thought I was just kidding all this time!


You don't know how many times I wanted to say ... yeah, I know exactly what you're talking about. My characters all had a mind of their own. It was so hard to keep the secret until I was ready to launch.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hmmm ... dueling fingers.


That could be quite entertaining! LOL!



> You don't know how many times I wanted to say ... yeah, I know exactly what you're talking about. My characters all had a mind of their own. It was so hard to keep the secret until I was ready to launch.


Neat! I'm going to check out the sample (just got it) as soon as I polish of Boyd Morrison's "Ark" (and finally get chapter 7 done of First Contact - shouldn't be much left; Steph's gonna hurt me otherwise!)...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Neat! I'm going to check out the sample (just got it) as soon as I polish of Boyd Morrison's "Ark" (and finally get chapter 7 done of First Contact - shouldn't be much left; Steph's gonna hurt me otherwise!)...


Would you let me know how far the sample goes when you finish it? Thanks.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> (and finally get chapter 7 done of First Contact - shouldn't be much left; Steph's gonna hurt me otherwise!)...


Who, sweet innocent little ol' me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike, I thought IHN-Empire was available in DTB.  I wanted to recommend it to a friend, but it is not on Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the full omnibus is. . .I got it for my son. . .

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mike, I thought IHN-Empire was available in DTB. I wanted to recommend it to a friend, but it is not on Amazon.


Okay, that's officially bizarre! The dtb version has been up, and has now just disappeared! I'll have to contact the knuckleheads at Amazon and see what's going on. Good heavens...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, that's officially bizarre! The dtb version has been up, and has now just disappeared! I'll have to contact the knuckleheads at Amazon and see what's going on. Good heavens...


Okay, at least I know I haven't completely lost my mind. I thought for sure I had seen it in DTB. Let me know when it's back up.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, at least I know I haven't completely lost my mind. I thought for sure I had seen it in DTB. Let me know when it's back up.


Well, it looks like you can get to it with a direct URL, but it doesn't want to show up in a search! Here's the URL:

http://www.amazon.com/Her-Name-Michael-R-Hicks/dp/1442123834

Grrr!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, it looks like you can get to it with a direct URL, but it doesn't want to show up in a search! Here's the URL:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Her-Name-Michael-R-Hicks/dp/1442123834
> 
> Grrr!


Here's another problem with it. When I go to the book, it doesn't show that I have Prime. It just says that I have to sign up for the free trial of prime.

Grrrr is right.

Love Amazon, but these little glitches are getting tiresome.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you sure you're logged in, Gertie?  I don't have the same "sign up for Prime" problem you're seeing....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Are you sure you're logged in, Gertie? I don't have the same "sign up for Prime" problem you're seeing....


Yup, that was the problem. Somehow I got signed out.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Doncha hate when that happens?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Doncha hate when that happens?


Of course, Steph is obviously never going to get around to reading chapter 7 of IHN-FC...  <whistles tunelessly>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can. . .be sure to buy through a KB link. . . .'cause Harvey still gets money for paper books sold. . . .

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Of course, Steph is obviously never going to get around to reading chapter 7 of IHN-FC...  <whistles tunelessly>


 Yeah yeah yeah....check your email, writer boy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you can. . .be sure to buy through a KB link. . . .'cause Harvey still gets money for paper books sold. . . .
> 
> Ann


Thanks, Ann. That's good to know.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

While I updated the information in the original post, I wanted to bump this thread to let folks know that IN HER NAME: EMPIRE is available for free from my web site and Smashwords as a little enticement to check out the rest of the IN HER NAME series. I'm hoping it will also be available on Amazon and the other major ebook retailers soon for free, as well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

It is my pleasure to report that Amazon just kicked IN HER NAME: EMPIRE out the door for free for Kindle US! So if you haven't read a copy, go grab one, and please spread the word!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> It is my pleasure to report that Amazon just kicked IN HER NAME: EMPIRE out the door for free for Kindle US! So if you haven't read a copy, go grab one, and please spread the word!


Fantastic! Did you tweet it? I'll RT.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Fantastic! Did you tweet it? I'll RT.


Aye! Here's the tweet link: http://bit.ly/vt4u9t Muchos gracias!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just posted this in the Free Books thread in the Book Bazaar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Aye! Here's the tweet link: http://bit.ly/vt4u9t Muchos gracias!


Done!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweet! Thank you, my friends! Empire is now at 274 overall for free Kindle titles!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Now it's #91!  You've broken into the top 100.  Congratulations, Michael -- and thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steverino said:


> Now it's #91! You've broken into the top 100. Congratulations, Michael -- and thanks for the freebie!


Thanks! It got as high as #83 this morning, but I guess I can't complain!


----------



## Harper_Jayne (Dec 25, 2011)

I gave it a 4 star review. You can read it on Goodreads or Amazon. In essence, the price may be right, but in this case so is the book. You won't be wasting your time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

In the first book of the epic futuristic fantasy IN HER NAME series, EMPIRE is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.


*IN HER NAME: EMPIRE*

​


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

In addition to letting you know about getting a free copy of *EMPIRE* (details below), I'm running a giveaway contest on my site that you might find entertaining. 

In the first book of the epic futuristic fantasy IN HER NAME series, EMPIRE is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.


*IN HER NAME: EMPIRE*

​


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

don't read this book...

wait until the prequels are all done and read 'em in order......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> don't read this book...
> 
> wait until the prequels are all done and read 'em in order......


Hey, if people wait, there won't BE any more books, 'cause I'll have starved to death without any sales!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, if people wait, there won't BE any more books, 'cause I'll have starved to death without any sales!


i didn't say don't BUY the book.... just don't read it yet.....

everyone should buy ALL your books. that way i get more chocolate....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i didn't say don't BUY the book.... just don't read it yet.....
> 
> everyone should buy ALL your books. that way i get more chocolate....


Now wouldn't that be cool if I could figure out a way to include chocolate IN the book! I'd be an overnight millionaire!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Now wouldn't that be cool if I could figure out a way to include chocolate IN the book! I'd be an overnight millionaire!


sounds good to me... but then again sometimes i sound very mercenary....


----------

